# A Year later....Sassy



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Today marks the one year anniversary of Sassy's journey to the Rainbow Bridge. In some ways it seems like a lifetime ago. I think of her everyday, but I don't feel the grief as acutely as I did last year. She wasn't with us nearly long enough; she didn't even see her 2nd birthday. I still believe that it was meant for her to be with us because we had the time and resources to try and help her. Today I will go through and re-read the many PM's that I got during that time and I will finally delete all of them. My PM box has been clogged for over a year and I've just deleted them a few at a time. 

I also believe that Hope was sent to us, not as a replacement for Sassy, but as a way of healing. And she has been that. She is a lover! This very morning she came out of her crate and got in the bed with me and got right up on top of my chest and just lay there kissing my face. I can't explain it, because she is kissy anyway, but this morning there were extra kisses there, from a sweet girl who waits with all of your pups at the Bridge.........
Sassy


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh, time flies. We certainly still remember Little Sassy everyday and we miss her so much. Bless your heart baby Sassy, we love you


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Susan ~ It seems like yesterday. I cannot believe a year has passed. A year since we all gathered together. Praying for our sweet, sweet Sassy girl.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

All our love,

Deb, Joplin, Frankie, Billy, Henry, Daisy, Lulu, and little angel Samantha (playing with sweet Sassy)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Susan, it's hard to imagine it has been a year already. These anniversaries are particularly hard I think and the first one is the hardest. I'm so glad that Hope has been a comfort to you. Your post brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't believe it has been a year already. Sassy was very lucky to have you and you were very lucky to have Sassy. She was such a gorgeous little girl. My favorite photo of her is the one with her head down and that piece of hair hanging in her face. The look on her face was like "I know I'm gorgeous you don't have to tell me."

I am glad Hope has brought joy to you and helped you heal.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Loving thoughts to you, Susan. It does seem like yesterday. That's such a beautiful picture of Sassy. Hope sounds like she knew you needed extra love this morning.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#663366">*Susan, I was not on this forum when Sassy passed. But I am sitting here with my heart in my throat. I am so sorry for what you went through. I agree with you about Hope and know that she was sent to you to help you heal. I have posted this liittle thingy already this morning but felt as though you needed it also.








*</span>


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alot of us have been through the loss of a loved <strike>dog</strike> fluffy family member. And, I agree, it makes it much easier somehow having, not a replacement, but another fluff butt to give your love to.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hadn't been a member here long when precious Sassy took ill & sadly made her journey to the Rainbow Bridge. But I will never forget her brave fight, her sweet beauty & the great efforts you made to save her.I'm glad Hope has been such a great comfort to you & helped with the pain of losing your beloved Sassy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

God bless you Susan. Sassy's journey through her illness was the saddest thing, but I think God sent her to your home because he knew you would do everything possible to help her--and you certainly did. She touched all our hearts and lives and brought us who loved her closer together.









Today we are sending her all our love.
















Dee, and Frosty there too!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Susan, I can't believe it has been a year. Sassy was a very lucky little girl to have you in her life.







to you and your family.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie[/B]


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I'm sure this has been a hard year for you. I'm glad little Hope has brought some happiness back into your life, and of course Sadie and Jolie too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Anniverseries are difficult, aren't they? It's been thirteen years since my Petie died and I still cry on every anniversary.

I am so glad Sassy had you to love her in her too short lifetime. What a gift she was, a special soul.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thoughts to you and your family..Sassy was a beautiful girl and she will be remembered always


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I knew as soon as I see her picture I would cry







I remember when I first joined sm I saw her picture and said oh wow who is that beautiful malt. I can't believe a year is gone already. I will never forget her


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Ya know Susan I still think back at that awful time for you and your family.
I remember the thread went on forever and we were all so worried and praying and wishing.
You stayed so strong and never gave up. Sassy was lucky to have you as you were to have her.
I don't think any of us could ever forget her, her memory will live on..























Andrea


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My thoughts are with you and your family today


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I found this forum shortly after my Star succumbed to GME.








She came within a week of her 1st bd.
You were one of the first here to understand the tragedy of that disease and comfort me.
Knowing about Sassy is so painful and I didn't realize she was so young.
I understand how you feel thinking of her everyday.
I'ts amazing how different all the personalities the maltese have and we love and cherish each one in different ways.
Iam so glad Hope has been there for you.
That picture of Sassy is so breathtakingly beautiful, Iam so moved by it.
May your day be filled with good memories, I will be thinking of you.






















Lisa (Starry)


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so sorry, I know that anniverseries like this are hard, Just remember, she will see you again in what to her, feels like no time because the rainbow bridge, just like heaven, has no tomorrow. It is all like one day. And what will feel to her like no time, she will be with you again fully restored to the point in her life she looked most beautiful, and her health will be like never befor and she will just be loving you loving her and giving you lots of love.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It really doesn't seem like it's been a year already. I remember how very sad we all were and how you were so stranded while she was taking her turn for the worse. I know Jaimie was great comfort to her and to you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan I cannot believe it has been a year since little Sassy went to the Bridge, what a brave little girl she really was














What a wonderful mom you were too, you tried everything you could to keep her with you for as long as you could







I will never forget your beautiful little Sassy


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I remember looking everyday for news on Precious little Sassy







she is truely loved and missed. My babies that have gone on to the bridge are there running and playing with her and all the others that have gone there as well














Bless you precious little Sassy....your time here was far too short but you shined so very bright while you were here that your light will never dim


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Susan, I wasn't a member yet when Sassy passed away but not too long ago I went back and read your stories and was very touched and saddened. She was a precious baby. It's so not fair to have them taken so young. I bet she is being a wonderful "big" sis to my little Camden at the Bridge. Hugs to you during this time--I'm glad your pain is becoming less and I know you will have beautiful memories of her forever


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Susan, 

I'm sitting here weeping and remembering that Sassy was the reason we met. The one year anniversary is a very emotional time as it brings back both good and bad memories. May your Sassy be sitting at the bridge sending kisses. Those extra kisses from Hope are kisses from Sassy.

Hugs,

Cathy


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

She was beautiful.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Susan,
Sassy was an absolutely beautiful little girl, and I am glad that little Hope helped to heal your wounded heart.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Dear Susan, I also remember this day and how all our hearts broke along with yours. It seems impossible that it's already been a year. My thoughts are with you and your little furangel Sassy.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

One year already. She was such a beautiful little girl. I am glad you have Hope to ease your pain.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been thinking of you today. I went through one of these first year anniversaries in March and I know how difficult they are. Sassy was a gorgeous malt! 


Joy


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Seeing Sassy's sweet face again....the tears again came easily. 
Not sure why...maybe others feel this too...it was like she belonged to each of us in some strange way.
She touched our hearts right through the computer screens. If she emoted this much love across the WWW...can't imagine what it was like for you in person, Susan.
Thank you for sharing her with us.









~Carole~


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i miss u sassy girl! u put up such a hard fight. i thought about u a few times today


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan, I remember reading and following all about your Sassy and crying for her when she went to the rainbow bridge. I remember your pain but I also remember that Hope came into your life to bring hope that the grieving will lessen with the love and joy from Hope and memories of Sassy will live on knowing she had a wonderful life with you and you did all you could for her. So sad this awful disease.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

It doesn't seem possible that it's been a year since Sassy passed away. She was a beautiful little girl with amazingly expressive eyes. I'm happy to hear Hope has brought you some much needed joy.
[attachment=23129:attachment]
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Life throws us so many curves and it is definitely a roller coaster ride! Sassy was such a beautiful Maltese and you provided the best in all ways for her. She will always be a part of you and your family. Give Hope an extra special hug from Sassy and cherish those sweet memories!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Although I wasn't always an active member, I also remember sweet Sassy's passing, and the tears were there then, just as they are now. I will echo others and say I can't believe its been a year! 

Hope is such a little sweetie, she's not there to replace, yet it seems she provides such comfort.

How lucky we all were that you shared your darling Sassy with us


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice posts - then and now. Yesterday, as I went through my PM's from last year, re-reading and deleting, I was struck again by what a truly nice group of people post here. We might have our ups and downs, but the support that I got still overwhelms me.







I am also saddened at the number of long-time posters who haven't been here lately. I miss them....well, most of them!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Thanks for all the nice posts - then and now. Yesterday, as I went through my PM's from last year, re-reading and deleting, I was struck again by what a truly nice group of people post here. We might have our ups and downs, but the support that I got still overwhelms me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Me too Susan, me too I miss them....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I know what you're going through and it's never easy. She was such a beautiful dog. My 2 1/2 Corky passed (it will be 2 yrs. ago this coming Nov) and I still bawl when I see his collar which we kept. I just know my Corky is up there having a blast with your Sassy


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Susan, I can't believe its been a year. It seems like only yesterday, and its as sad to me now as it was then knowing everything you all went through, and us with you. I am glad you have little Hope and also Sadie and Jolie. I think about you all often, and even though I dont post, I still stop in from time to time.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Jada (Jan 31, 2007)

I wasn't a member of this forum until recently but it sounds like the both of you put up a great fight! There is no doubt that she knew how much you loved her and still do. I am positive that she is running free with my Jackie!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Concentrate on the good times you had with Sassy and remember that she is at the Bridge waiting for you.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I cant believe its been a year, Sassy was sooooooo lucky to have had you in her life, i know she is happy and healthy at the bridge but we all will always miss her


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Remembering Sassy


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

we miss the sweet sassy girl too































hugs and noselicks from a buttercup,
ann marie


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)




----------

